

The Ozone Hole Could Become History - sergeant3
http://blog.lindau-nobel.org/the-ozone-hole-could-become-history/

======
DanBC
The CFC ban was successful, but it seems that remaining stocks are still being
sold on the illegal market and that it's challenging to stop this illegal
trade.

From 2014:
[http://www.unep.org/ozonaction/ecanetwork/Portals/138/docume...](http://www.unep.org/ozonaction/ecanetwork/Portals/138/documents/7684-e-BiH_Customs_media_briefing_English.pdf)

From 2000: [http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn8475-illegal-cfcs-
impe...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn8475-illegal-cfcs-imperil-the-
ozone-layer.html#.VVdtL3Xd-Rs)

And HCFCs, which don't do much to the ozone layer but which are potent
greenhouse gases (much worse than CO2) are being similarly traded.
[http://eia-international.org/hcfc-phase-out-at-risk-from-ill...](http://eia-
international.org/hcfc-phase-out-at-risk-from-illegal-trade)

~~~
Arathor12
You seem to think Western nations are the primary contributors here. The
reality is, it's countries like China, who don't care about such laws or
treaties, who make up the bulk of the problem.

~~~
DanBC
> You seem to think Western nations are the primary contributors here

I don't understand how you can possibly think that from what I wrote.

------
GlobalChange
It is just amazing how the hole "grew" in 8 years, from 1979 to 1987. And
then, there has been no change in 24 years, from 1987 to 2011, despite all
that was done.

More incredible, though would be to expect the anomaly to be elsewhere but at
the poles, since the formation of the ozone requires sun-rays, as explained in
the article.

But what is really a revolution in Physics is how those sun-rays actually make
a curve to enter the Earth by the south to cause harm to Australians and New
Zealanders...

As anyone actually living on this planet may realize is that, because of the
position of the sun and the planets in the solar system all aligned at the
ecliptic plan, the sun in the southern hemisphere rises and sets from a
northeast to a northwest position (opposed to the northern hemisphere, from a
southeast to a southwest point).

So, unless the sunlight is doing big turns, it is impossible for any eventual
anomaly in the ozone above Antarctic to have any relation to skin cancer in
any country in the southern hemisphere, since the sun and the position of
Antarctic and really at diametrical directions.

